

The Future of Self-service Banking - bensummers
http://futureselfservicebanking.com/

======
icefox
If it only has a touch screen and I am blind how do I use it? What if I am
color blind or partially blind or have some other disability? If the new atm
is outside and it is winter how do I press the screen when I am wearing
gloves? There is a reason ATM's have eight physical buttons.

------
kevin_morrill
Big let down. The 2nd biggest issue with banking is too many slots on an
ATM!?! Ummm no.

USAA and Chase's iPhone app is a much better look at the future.

------
xs
Argh! As a security network engineer I was really hoping the future of self
service banking would have more emphasis on security.

------
JohnnyBrown
So . . . The iATM?

